# F***ing eBay!



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

That's it i've just about had it now with eBay first i buy an A3 lazer from a guy with 99% rating and the stupid fucker sends me the wrong one and has since constantly given me the run around on picking it up :x (even though he has my Â£500 )

And now i buy a numbering machine from some twat with a 100% rating and the fuckin thing turns up this morning in exactly the same broken state as the one i'm replacing, i can't believe the twat thought i'd accept it :evil:

At least this time i've been able to cancel the payment through pay-pal although it did say i would lose my verified status :?

eBay is fine when going well but when it goes wrong the procedure for disputing the quality/payment/receipt of an item is drawn out and not very easy to initiate :x total wank as far as i'm concerned bollocks to it i won't bother in future as it aint a bargain if it's totally fucked or you don't receive it [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Know the feeling :? eBay can be royal arseholes are sorting out disputes, its a 50/50 chance that you'll have a monkey dealing with your case.

Everybody has jumped on the eBay bandwagon, I've been a member for years and although there are bargains to be had it's now the last place I look after searching for an item on the net. The prices that some people pay is funking stupid, I recently bought the excellent SPV C500 phone, bought online, brand new, 12 months cover etc on Orange PAYG (I unlocked it to Vodafone) for Â£140 delivered next day.

People are buying the C500 second hand for anything up to Â£200...huh?? That sort of stupidity has made the big sellers less inclined to offer goods at a decent rate.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ebay has created a false sense of "bargain" - granted there are deals out there..... but alot of people are just using it to off load unwanted shite.
I would not touch Ebay at all - unless I was tempted to buy a "retro" item - ZX Speccy etc or something similar.

Online Carboot Sale.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I recently bought some sat nav disks on ebay. One guy advertised the goods as "copy of xyz map set" etc. I sent him an email asking if it was a genuine copy or a copy (if that makes sense). His reply..."I'll ask my source. Either way it will work in your sat nav system as they don't know the difference."

The difference being, one is a rip off but at least the geniune article, the other is just a rip off!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Know the feeling :? eBay can be royal arseholes are sorting out disputes, its a 50/50 chance that you'll have a monkey dealing with your case.
> 
> Everybody has jumped on the eBay bandwagon, I've been a member for years and although there are bargains to be had it's now the last place I look after searching for an item on the net. The prices that some people pay is funking stupid, I recently bought the excellent SPV C500 phone, bought online, brand new, 12 months cover etc on Orange PAYG (I unlocked it to Vodafone) for Â£140 delivered next day.
> 
> People are buying the C500 second hand for anything up to Â£200...huh?? That sort of stupidity has made the big sellers less inclined to offer goods at a decent rate.


Nice phone?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jampott,

C500 is a super device, especially if you office uses Exchange 2003 as you get all you email to it as well for only the cost of the GPRS session.

Does it all, inc Bluetooth, and battery life is good too. Having had most handsets going at one point or another I can thoroughly recommend it. My K700i, Siemens S65, Nokia 6230 and Sony P900 are now resigned to the "may use if I get bored" cupboard.

Guy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Jampott,
> 
> C500 is a super device, especially if you office uses Exchange 2003 as you get all you email to it as well for only the cost of the GPRS session.
> 
> ...


Ta... I was asking Sonic. I've had my C500 since the week of release 

I'm just waiting on the C550 (1.3mp camera and redesigned keypad to accommodate a music interface)...

The only thing (for me) it is missng is WiFi (oh, and a properly implemented BT stack.

Mine runs TomTom perfectly. MSN on a phone is a must-have for me. I've had a Smartphone continually since the launch of the original brick SPV. (then E200, then C500...)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Ebay is successful and as a result it is a fairly efficient market in most areas. Obviously you can still pick get items for a good price, but I think the days of the absolute bargains are long gone. However, if you're selling something this obviously has an upside.

Don't know why some people avoid it period (saint??) as for most people it works very well. Otherwise why would it be so popular.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Ebay is successful and as a result it is a fairly efficient market in most areas. Obviously you can still pick get items for a good price, but I think the days of the absolute bargains are long gone. However, if you're selling something this obviously has an upside.
> 
> Don't know why some people avoid it period (saint??) as for most people it works very well. Otherwise why would it be so popular.


I avoid it cos I have no need for it.... as yet have never found a decent bargain (new goods)..... though.... I was interested in the US Aircraft carrier that was for sale a few years back.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I find bargains on there, as well as "rare" stuff that you can't find elsewhere...

I've also had some success selling on there too...

If you approach it with "common sense" it is a marvelous resource.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh.oh.... you saying I ain't got common sense... oh oh.... :evil: Knob.... :wink:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I recently got to work to find that eBay has suspended my private account, and my work account, for unspecific violations of their policy. I emailed to ask why, and how to get reinstated, and after 2 or 3 days they sent me a list of things to fax over to prove identity. After about four weeks the business account is back on, but my private one is still suspended. At no time could I persuade them to tell me why I was suspended in the first place! They just kept quoting the clause in their terms that allows them to suspend members, but not answering my question.

For my private account, their email server bounces my messages back with a domain name error. So I faxed over a signed confirmation of my private details, and a confirmation that they should use the company email address which, despite going from the same physical mail server (I know this because it's my server, downstairs) has emails accepted by eBay just fine. I got a reply saying "we can't respond unless you email from your registered address". THREE TIMES I had the exchange of "I can't email from there as your server bounces it, but I have proved that I am who I say so please use the alternative" followed, 2 or 3 days later, by a response saying "we can't respond unless you email from the registered address". I can't change the registered address while suspended. Talk about head against a brick wall.

Thing is, I know they've received the fax details because they were in the same fax that prompted them to re-instate the company account. But there is no email address to chase them up, it has to be done via their web form. And their web form attempts to use my mail server to email them - which it cannot because that's open relay, and I don't allow open relay.

If you get the impression that I am frustrated by this, you're right.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

jampott said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Know the feeling :? eBay can be royal arseholes are sorting out disputes, its a 50/50 chance that you'll have a monkey dealing with your case.
> ...


Yep, great little device although the joystick takes some getting used to, but I already knew that before I purchased. I'm just about to install TomTom Mobile on the thing so that will def. increase its appeal :wink:

I've seen the photoshop images of the C550 - looks good and it should be out by the time my Vodafone contract expires and I'll port my number over to Orange (unless VF start to sell, I won't hold my breath).


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

i find that with a bit of "Caveat Emptor" applied, ebay is a great place to both buy and sell. I only sell goods with a very honest description and far more detail than you'd ever get in a classified ad. I buy at my own rick but I bought my jeep a couple of weeks ago from an e bay auction and the only LIE the guy told was about the fuel consumption. Not a big deal really. I think its a great market place but the only downside is that it is NOT LEGALLY BINDING.

Thats right, its not a legal contract to buy goods. Its not enforcable in the law of england an wales. People often put, "failure to complete this auction will result in me chasing you through the courts for the sum outstanding plus costs" etc... but this is bull shite. Check the small print. it just LOOKS like an auction.

Worth knowing if you are getting the run around off sellers... :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, eBay is ANother company that has got too big for its boots and can't protect it's the majority of customers anymore.

I saw a Plasma TV with DVD recorder for sale on there and it was a bargain, i emailed the seller asking how much p&p would be but instead got an email back hours later saying this was a fraudulent sale; the sellers email account and ebay account had been hacked into and the item never was for sale.

I have also had a run with other losers recently who have used Buy It Now or won the auction then never paid up.

Twats.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Another rip off with eBay is its sister company PayPal...

Once upon a time you were never charged for receiving funds... now you have to pay ludicrous fees to PayPal for receiving money and fees to eBay, and you cant pass the fees onto the seller.

Along with all the fraudsters and time wasters.. eBay really seems to be going down hill.

Though Iâ€™m still sure its worth big money as a company!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Should probably be called eGay now instead of eBay :lol:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

droopsnoot said:


> I recently got to work to find that eBay has suspended my private account, and my work account, for unspecific violations of their policy. I emailed to ask why, and how to get reinstated, and after 2 or 3 days they sent me a list of things to fax over to prove identity. After about four weeks the business account is back on, but my private one is still suspended. At no time could I persuade them to tell me why I was suspended in the first place! They just kept quoting the clause in their terms that allows them to suspend members, but not answering my question.
> 
> For my private account, their email server bounces my messages back with a domain name error. So I faxed over a signed confirmation of my private details, and a confirmation that they should use the company email address which, despite going from the same physical mail server (I know this because it's my server, downstairs) has emails accepted by eBay just fine. I got a reply saying "we can't respond unless you email from your registered address". THREE TIMES I had the exchange of "I can't email from there as your server bounces it, but I have proved that I am who I say so please use the alternative" followed, 2 or 3 days later, by a response saying "we can't respond unless you email from the registered address". I can't change the registered address while suspended. Talk about head against a brick wall.
> 
> ...


Don't be offended if I'm speaking the obvious, but was it definately an email from eBay that you responded to ? there are loads of spammers out there who send genuine looking emails claiming violations etc etc. just to get all your details. I've been on ebay years - and generally if they've got a problem of any kind they phone you.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Update the first guy is still a total wanker :lol:

second guy was very helpful and apologised as he hadn't used or checked the machine for some time so he has accepted the machine back and we will leave + feedback for each other at no cost to myself


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

ferrari-racing said:


> Don't be offended if I'm speaking the obvious, but was it definately an email from eBay that you responded to ? there are loads of spammers out there who send genuine looking emails claiming violations etc etc. just to get all your details. I've been on ebay years - and generally if they've got a problem of any kind they phone you.


Oh yes, went through all that - of course the first thing is try to sign into the account on eBay (from scratch, not from a link in the email) to see that it's marked 'suspended'. I get dozens of eBay scam emails every week, to email addresses that exist for our company, but don't have an eBay account.

Thing is, I don't dispute their right to suspend me if they think they have reason to, but they could (a) tell me what the reason is and give me a chance to defend myself, and (b) respond reasonably quickly when I send the information what they ask me to. As someone else said, there is a case here of them getting a little too big for their boots - if it wasn't so useful sometimes, I'd just tell them where they can stick their account.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Right, another utter eBay scammer twat has appeared;

A friend of mine was selling various scientific goods and a couple of technical clocks on ebay, i took a fancy to one of them and bid on it, i was outbid, and the auction ended at almost twice the price i bid.

Two days later i got an email from supposedly the seller, asking if i wanted a Second Chance Offer as the buyer hadn't paid up - email is detailed below;

"You expressed interest in an item titled Synchronome 6 Circuit Distribution Board - clock Item number:6514552186 by bidding, however the auction has ended with another member as the high bidder. In compliance with eBay policy, the seller is making you this Second Chance Offer. The seller has issued this Second Chance Offer because the winning bidder was unable to complete the transaction. If you accept this offer, you will be able to exchange Feedback with the seller and will be eligible for eBay services associated with a transaction, such as fraud protection. To purchase this item, reply this mail or contact the seller at [email protected] To learn more about Second Chance Offer go to:http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/personal_offer.html"

Firstly, this email wasn't titled "Second Chance Offer", and secondly, it didn't even come from seller so i'd have to be seiously thick to accept this offer, i asked him for photos of it however, and he emailed me the exact photos my friend had. I said i'd like to buy it, could i have his address (Jason Shigol, 6 Crantock St,Newquay, TR7 1JS) and he gave it to me in an email which he appeared to have been sent from eBay, it had ebay graphics at the top, but the one thing that gave it away is it didn't have the ebay logo on.

I've emailed eBay and asked them to report him to the Police as it's the biggest scam i've seen for a while and just bare cheek.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Orgy,

I have just had a similar e-mail about a second chance offer from a seller (supposedly),from an auction that I never actually bid on.

A definite scam going on methinks.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

bilbos said:


> Orgy,
> 
> I have just had a similar e-mail about a second chance offer from a seller (supposedly),from an auction that I never actually bid on.
> 
> A definite scam going on methinks.


Tut, when will eBay sort it self out?

The cheek of it all was when i emailed him saying he was a scammer and i knew all to well the highest bidder had paid he emailed me back saying "I should report you to eBay..."

:lol:

Somehow i don't think they'd be that interested in me after seeing the emails he had specifically designed to look as if they had come from eBay and after reading he'd tried to con me out of Â£675.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

well like you said its a 50/50 chance on the experience.
I just sold my car and had no problems at all. not from time wasters or non payment?!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Regarding the Police, they will not do anything, till actual fraud has been comitted, ie transfer of money.

Me and a mate set up a a fraudster who had a batch of stolen bankers drafts, got hold of all his details etc and who he was handing chqs out, reported this to the police who were not interested at all :?

I had hard evidence and they turned me away!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I got offered a second chance purchase recently having lost out on the original Tele Atlas CDs I was after. Second chance then got in touch to say "whoops, I am new to all this and shouldn't have relisted the items. I do, however, have the backups of the original CDs and will happily sell you those".

Hmmmmm...caveat emptor and all that.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Just got offered another dodgy Second Chance Offer where it didn't come from the seller.

I've done the same as i did with the first one and will get their name and address and then report them to eBay.

Seemed to really scare the 1st one so lets hope it will do the same this time.


----------



## arml (Mar 21, 2005)

Blimey! If I had read all this two weeks ago I would never have bought my shiny new TTR on E-Bay! But I'm glad I did, as it was a bargain, it's in beautiful condition, and the only problem with it is a bit of ARB creaking. There are some great cars on there, and I'm sure the vast majority of people are completely genuine. That said, I saw some obviously frauds out there - like the person selling a Corvette for a silly price, who wanted a deposit before he shipped it from Italy, or some such nonsence.


----------

